
Welcome, cryptanalyst - vnagpal
http://146.148.62.204/
======
sp332
Last time I visited, it had a message like "You can only log in if you have
logged in before." Is this part new, or is it just a different way to enter?

~~~
duaneb
This is completely different—the last site was targeting python devs.

~~~
mikecb
No, it's the same. This is just a test that lets you access foobar.

------
phaker
If anyone involved is reading this -- please make the timer a bit more
obvious. I opened the link, went back here, then made a quick wikipedia safari
and when i got back to it timed out with no indication that i can restart it.
:(

edit: The console could use a little error checking, if the request dies (i
had referrer disabled), it prints "requesting xxxx..." and then nothing. Tsk,
tsk :)

~~~
kripke
Delete the cookies from ig-game.appspot.com.

------
sjrosen
I completed a few of these foobar challenges, and I'd love to keep working on
them, but it seems to have stopped working for me. I can no longer save files
in the editor, and I get a "Not Found" error when I run the verify command.
Anyone else run into this bug (and maybe figure out a fix)?

~~~
sjrosen
FYI: I tried deleting cookies again this morning, and everything is working
again. The challenge I had finished (but was unable to save or submit) was
showing as completed. Not sure if someone at Google took action on my bug
report, or if everything just worked itself out.

------
pera
This game is not working correctly on my browser (FF33). I tried several times
and waited until the end because nothing was happening... then tried with
chromium and it did work :-/ (btw noscript is turned off)

~~~
kripke
FF33.1.1 (on Archlinux) is working fine here. In addition to NoScript, you
probably need to disable any extension that forbids cross-domain cookies as
the relevant cookies are registered for [https://ig-
game.appspot.com/](https://ig-game.appspot.com/) and not a raw IP.

------
TrainedMonkey
This is entrance to foobar. It is pretty easy to figure out crossword using
either a calculator to convert bases or (wolfram alpha for the lazy) and [0]
for regex. I have not used regex in years, but got in easy.

[0] [http://www.regexr.com/](http://www.regexr.com/) . Hint mouse over regex
after you type it for explanation of what will match, try it out in the text
editor below. Fairly trivial.

~~~
vnagpal
all is trivial but regex, what data to use for those hints ?

~~~
TrainedMonkey
It does not really matter. Either characters to use would be included in regex
itself, such as [j-g] or you could use any.

For example "\D{2}\S{3}" means match 2 non-digit characters followed by 3
nonspace characters. Some things that match "aaaaa", "bbbbb", "ALUSD",
"AA123"...

Site I linked really explains things quite well on mouseover. Once you
complete first challenge (make sure you open this in chrome, I've had exciting
quest of delete elements in firefox until I could save my solution) you can
register and come back anytime later.

------
wernerb
Kinda surprised to be challenged like that suddenly, but managed to pull
through with my (t)rusty regex-foo.

Foobar is fun and well made! Passed the first challenge in a few minutes and
will continue tomorrow. Try to start challenges on foobar only when you want
the timer to start (e.g., not when you need to go to bed like me..). Thou
shan't worry much on the first challenge though, it allows for 48 hours.

~~~
kripke
FYI, the time alloted to each challenge seem to increase with the difficulty
(the first couple of problems are 48 hours, then 72, then 96, etc.).

------
chm
What does something like \D{2}\S{3} mean? Out of context it seems a bit...
cryptic ;)

~~~
comex
It's a regular expression, probably Perl syntax:

[http://perldoc.perl.org/perlrebackslash.html](http://perldoc.perl.org/perlrebackslash.html)

~~~
chm
Thank you. I thought it could be a regex, but I had never seen perl syntax
before.

------
ankushio
I completed this puzzle. It then takes you to the foobar puzzle which was
posted a while ago. It has a series of challenges. After completing the first
challenge, it says "Max active challenge count reached"

------
pronoiac
I passed the crossword! If you fill in the blanks with, say, "a" you can check
your answers as you go.

I'm now facing a small coding challenge: 48 hours to come up with code with
Python or Java (my choice).

~~~
pronoiac
So level 1 has only one problem, 48 hours. Level 2 has two problems, 72 hours
apiece.

Edit: Level 3: 3 puzzles, 96 hours apiece. How deep does this go?

------
huhtenberg
Doesn't work.

Upon completing the crossword the page auto-submits the solution and gets "403
Forbidden" in response. Something got broken somewhere or someone has pulled
the plug.

~~~
magnusg7
tried it out, still works. Try clearing cache and cookies and restart. Also
use a mainstream browser

~~~
huhtenberg

      <<
      POST / HTTP/1.1
      Host: ig-game.appspot.com
      ...
    
      >>
      HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden
      Alternate-Protocol: 443:quic,p=0.02
      Cache-Control: no-cache
      Content-Length: 0
      Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
      Date: Tue, 25 Nov 2014 21:32:12 GMT
      Server: Google Frontend
      Set-Cookie: session=(snip); Path=/; HttpOnly
      X-Firefox-Spdy: 3.1
    

Nope. Might be geo-locked or something.

~~~
phaker
Look at the response body, the 403 i got had a nice html error message
attached.

~~~
huhtenberg

      Content-Length: 0 
    

:-|

------
toothbrush
Okay, that was an exercise in frustration. By the third timeout i was pretty
confident i had the answers right, but nothing happened. :(

~~~
arbitrage
same. claimed i had errors, checked multiple times, did not work.

if this is a recruiting tool, they should make sure they code it properly.
unless part of the game is to debug it ... but i do enough of that already at
work, so screw it.

------
rtkwe
Neat puzzle. There are coding challenges if you manage to pass the crossword.
Guessing it's some kind of broad net recruiting?

------
silveira
I tried 3 times on Firefox and it was always saying 4/5 correct. Then I tried
on Chrome and I passed to the foobar terminal.

~~~
rtkwe
Odd what's FF version? It worked fine for me on v32.0.2.

edit: It might be this suggested by Kripke:

"kripke 0 minutes ago | link

FF33.1.1 (on Archlinux) is working fine here. In addition to NoScript, you
probably need to disable any extension that forbids cross-domain cookies as
the relevant cookies are registered for [https://ig-
game.appspot.com/](https://ig-game.appspot.com/) and not a raw IP."

------
sireat
Hmm, "This cipher machine is jammed. Come back and try to crank it up later."

I suppose that is some sort of HN effect.

------
sarciszewski
I managed to get 2/5 correct. I guess I'm still far too much of a noob for
these things :P

~~~
_-__---
Was it the hex/oct -> dec conversions?

...yeah, that's all that I got too.

------
BWStearns
4/5.... will any correct regex match count as accurate or are they hints at a
specific answer?

~~~
cperciva
Looks like any matching regex is accepted.

~~~
wyager
Odd. That wasn't working for me. Might be because I'm using Safari.

Edit: Yep, works on chrome. Lame. I wasted some time on that.

------
im3w1l
What happens if you make an incorrect submission for the coding challenges?

~~~
delluminatus
Nothing. At least at level 1, I made an incorrect submission multiple times
without apparent reprisal.

------
magnusg7
Looks pretty easy, I wonder if google recruits like this?

~~~
vnagpal
This isn't for google, it's some marketing thing for upcoming movie "The
Imitation Game" (based on Alan Turing).

~~~
andrewryno
The footer has links to Google. Unless Google is now doing movie marketing.

This is also part of another game that was submitted a couple weeks ago which
was a recruiting game for GOogle.

~~~
vnagpal
I got to that site through this movie trailer
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sX...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sXKl3qu10-s#t=3)
if you look at the paper at 3 second mark you can see the address
"146.148.62.204". But now i wonder if its somehow connected with google

~~~
magnusg7
Wow! You clearly pay attention... I wonder if I would have noticed this.
Thanks for sharing!

Somehow, google must have to do with this, either google paying weinstein for
displaying this or weinstein paying google for making this a social media
booster.

~~~
vnagpal
Well Benedict asked to pay close attention :D

------
M194
6 lines of pythoncode for 1. puzzle. anyone less?

~~~
delluminatus
I believe we get puzzles randomly selected from a pool. Mine was about date
parsing. Yours?

~~~
M194
comparing two datafiles with suffled numbers to find matching pairs. all pairs
have the same quotient. task was to find the quotient and return it as
"improvement-ratio"

~~~
medecau
Can confirm they're both different from mine. I got a palindrome problem.

~~~
rtkwe
Yep mine was summing the digits of a number until you reach a single digit
number (eg 455 -> 5).

------
jeffreyrogers
It restarts with new answers if you time out.

------
zoharj
I will sell the answers for $15. Contact me at zo.har.j@gmail.com

~~~
rtkwe
There's only one constant answer and that's not that hard to get from the
references just on the page itself. Shoo.

